# Sad ending



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Such a nice buck! I'm not sure if the story is true or not but if it is it's a real bummer he had to go that way.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya huh? Says the guy with the muddy wheeler in the back of his truck. Curious....who authorized this person to take the head without fish and game investigating? Or is this picture post investigation? I doubt it


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Read the side it's a DNR truck. I had the same though cross my mind..


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

The sticker on the truck appears to be a Utip sticker for turning in poachers. This would lead me to believe the DNR is the one with the wheeler and truck. Just my two cents. Nice buck though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh yep. My bad didnt see that. Bummer...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The story sounds bogus. A full grown muley can't handle the very minimal stress that shed hunters cause? Gimme a break! These SOB's are suppose to survive the normal massive utah winters, hunting seasons(talk about stress), trains, predators, cars, cliffs, food, the rut, etc... And they are gonna say shed hunters got him.

What a silly post.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

It does sound kinda weird I'm sure predators could have got him even at full health that's what they do best. On the other hand it's a vulnerable time of year for mule deer. if there are people chasing him around all the time instead of watching from a distance I can see how it would be detrimental to his health.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

All deer die, even monster bucks, oft times from old age. It's pure speculation whether shed hunters caused this buck's demise. Without a thorough autopsy, nobody knows whether this buck had an underlying injury or medical condition that was the root cause of his death. Blaming it on shed hunters is a stretch...


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Was this in a year we actually had winter?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

He wasn't healthy and they suspect that one of at least three lions in the area got him. The investigator is a good friend and he mentioned nothing about shed hunters when he sent us this pic


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats sounds WAY more like it!!. Thanks for clearing that up whew..


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Berry! I was hoping to get the true story behind it. Thanks for clearing things up!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks like one rack that will grace a division office in a few months.

A lion is more likely than a shed hunter.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats a beautiful deer, too bad someone wasnt lucky enough to legally harvest it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't we keep going with the shed hunter story? I mean, never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.

What a nice deer!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> That looks like one rack that will grace a division office in a few months.
> 
> A lion is more likely than a shed hunter.


Sounds like the lion was a shed hunter that just got a jump on the shed season.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Can't we keep going with the shed hunter story? I mean, never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.
> 
> What a nice deer!


10% truth is all you need... at least that's our rule of thumb at work.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of shed hunting but come on, if you can shed hunt a deer to death I will be impressed. Yada yada I understand that the animals are in a weakened and vulnerable state certain times of year but lets be realistic, they are wild deer and they run away from stuff all the time. Sometimes they even run just to get somewhere faster. As a person who shoots deer at least once per year I can hardly complain about people who simply scare them once in a while. I do reserve the right to make fun of them though.-----SS


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I may have missed it but where was the buck found?


----------



## WildlifeControlToronto (Feb 16, 2015)

*sadness*

yeah, sometimes we are in suspicion and not in a position to differentiate what is true or what is false. but still all these sad stories fills our hearth with sadness


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WildlifeControlToronto said:


> yeah, sometimes we are in suspicion and not in a position to differentiate what is true or what is false. but still all these sad stories fills our hearth with sadness


Boy, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that.

Howdy and welcome to the forum.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm not a fan of shed hunting but come on, if you can shed hunt a deer to death I will be impressed. Yada yada I understand that the animals are in a weakened and vulnerable state certain times of year but lets be realistic, they are wild deer and they run away from stuff all the time. Sometimes they even run just to get somewhere faster. As a person who shoots deer at least once per year I can hardly complain about people who simply scare them once in a while. I do reserve the right to make fun of them though.-----SS


There is proof that yes, you can shed hunt deer to death, although the deer would be those puny Wyoming mule deer. It was such a problem in western Wyoming the we now have a Shed Head season. In Wyoming, west of the Continental Divide, shed heads are not allowed to get off of established roads and chase wildlife with reckless abandon until May 1st.

.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

That is one ugly dude! Patriots fan to boot!
-O,-


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He probably deflated the deer's antlers...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The deer may have not been killed by shed hunters but I don't agree with you guys who are acting like pestering deer that are trying to survive the winter doesn't hurt anything. Last winter I was talking with an old high school acquaintance who never did have much in the way of brains. He told me that he and his girlfriend were out driving around in the hills and ran into a wintering herd of deer. What does he decide to do? Sic his dog on them, of course! UUHGGGHH!!  I wanted to kick that [email protected]$$ square in the nuts. I guess he can't help that he was born stupid, but still.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhh. The great paradox of hunting conservation. "It's a darn shame the deer was killed. Because I want to kill it. "


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

shed hunters or not on this particular story who knows. but I can tell you the actions I seen buy a few different groups of shed hunters last weekend was PATHETIC. I know you cant paint all shed hunters with the same brush but some of these nerds take it way to far. I watched them harass the crap out of a couple different herds. after a placed call to the dwr and some time waiting they had a talking to buy the area conservation officers. but I still don't get it why would you harass the crap out of the animal you are trying to get sheds off of. so next year he doesn't make it. oh yeah I also seen a nerd placing his sheds at the back of his truck before hitting the highway as if he HUNTED and had bagged a trophy. laughable


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought the shed hunter post was well written and provocative.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You ask why some would chase and harass an animal they want the sheds from. Why would one want to poach an animal? There are idiots in all walks of life.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The new fad with shed hunting dogs has me a little worried too. 
I like the idea but I wished the DWR would not allow shed hunters to use dogs between 2/1 and 5/1 and then end the chucker hunt on 1/31. Would not having hunting dogs out in the field between Feb. and May save a few deer from getting chased around?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder how many people would shed hunt if you had to choose between shed hunting and deer hunting? A couple years ago I would have guessed none, now I'm not so sure. I was deer gazing and coyote hunting with a buddy north of Evingstoned last weekend and we watched a couple dipschticks chasing a herd of bucks around for some reason......I assume they were trying to get them to drop antlers, some already had.-------SS


----------

